
(It’s Great To) Suck at Something - sergeant3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/opinion/its-great-to-suck-at-surfing.html
======
creatine_lizard
The article was a bit pretentious for my taste, but I agree with the title.
I've noticed a small but definite "trickle down" effect to the things I do
well from spending time doing things that I'm bad at.

